# Passion of biking and planking



## Tax-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

I tried out a new internet trend on my last bike ride.

_*Planking* is an activity consisting of lying face down in an unusual or incongruous location. The hands must touch the sides of the body and having a photograph of the participant taken and posted on the Internet is an integral part of the game._

Ok, at the trail. Lets try this. Plank away.








A tree fell in the forest. And I planked it!








A small thecnicality at a new part of the trail. There, I planked it.








Peek a boo-planking!








I'm in a wide open space and... planking.








The muddiest section of the trail. Dry enough for planking.








I clear a technical section and celebrate by planking it.








Villes rock. If you plan on planking it you should now that I hve already done it!








Grass planking!








During the evning my planking skills have skyrocketed. I try something a bit more advanced.








I can recommend planking. For us bikers it adds valueable upperbody workout!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

hmmm, good job ?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Uggh, anyone else think this planking 'craze' is retarded?
show me extreme ironing...:skep:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Holy crap, I've been planking for YEARS and had no idea it was the "in" thing! Generally, I seem to "plank" after a hard night of drinking and the only reason I know that I do it is because someone has taken a picture of me! Interesting though that you don't seem to have any marker on your face . . . 

Either way, this is awesome . . . I feel so much cooler now!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

OO7 said:


> Holy crap, I've been planking for YEARS and had no idea it was the "in" thing! Generally, I seem to "plank" after a hard night of drinking and the only reason I know that I do it is because someone has taken a picture of me! Interesting though that you don't seem to have any marker on your face . . .
> 
> Either way, this is awesome . . . I feel so much cooler now!


Laughing out loud! Love it!

Hey OP, careful, someone will steal your bike while you're doing that!


----------



## Scottomatic (Jul 23, 2011)

Im not even sure why, but this is freakin hilarious.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm not drunk, ocifer. I'm planking


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

why?


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

I'm sorry, but that is awesome! I'll forget about this for awhile then later on this evening I'll remember those pics and crack up again. Epic planking skillz...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Trivia... :skep:

http://tomgreen.com/videos/youtube/tom-green-created-planking-1994

http://www.canada.com/Green+takes+flat+credit+planking+craze/5101760/story.html


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey lets ride Spaulding lake trail. You can plank all the water crossings for me. I'll bring the beers! :thumbsup:


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I thought you were supposed to "plank" until someone else came along and took a picture. But then again, I only read a brief description on the net.

I agree...why?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

gmcttr said:


> I agree...why?


Hint: Two words, and one begins with "a", and ends with an "n". The second word begins with "w", and ends with an "e".


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Scottomatic said:


> Im not even sure why, but this is freakin hilarious.


I lol'd too. just something so randomly funny about laying face down in dirt :lol:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Hint: Two words, and one begins with "a", and ends with an "n". The second word begins with "w", and ends with an "e".


Id like to buy a vowel, Alex


----------



## Willyg289 (May 17, 2011)

I think Owling might be more appropriate in the woods.


----------



## interlude27 (Aug 18, 2008)

please, show me what Owling is, and why the "o" is capitalized, and tomorrow, I will post an Owling pic here.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

If my girlfriend isn't there, I'm not planking anything!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't get it...well, I don't get them (including the owling thing).


----------



## Willyg289 (May 17, 2011)

well let me get to ten posts and Ill show you. 

Owling is basically perching on some elevated surface with an owl-inspired look.

I guess the o doesn't have to be capitalized. But if its going to be "a thing" it's gotta look official.


----------



## Willyg289 (May 17, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Owling-The-Evolution-of-Planking/208094735904211


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Pretty sure I read somewhere that "planking" was making a mockery of how slaves were transported around the world on ships, i.e. laying down flat on wooden racks. But yeah, it is still hilarious some of the spots I have seen pictures of. The guy sticking out of the dryer is my favorite..


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

You've had an epiphany and realized that you really just needed to lay it out there. Occasionally I'm prone to being "board" and this really helped. Face down, flat out the funniest thing I've seen in quite a few days. Peek a boo planking -- brilliant.


----------



## Willyg289 (May 17, 2011)

That's what you would call photoshop.

And Im pretty sure its just a goofy thing people do. Not a racially charged political statement....


----------



## Scottomatic (Jul 23, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> Id like to buy a vowel, Alex


LMAO @ Jeffw!
:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/5007801/Australian-planker-dies-in-balcony-plunge


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

L O effin' L

+ rep 4 U...tomorrow - i am out now.


but please...if you see me face down in a stiff position please call 911....

not kidding....:^|


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree next time you should try owling, but those pics were great!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

Scottomatic said:


> Im not even sure why, but this is freakin hilarious.


so freaking hilarious. not sure why either....but fantastic post OP!!!


----------



## olddirt (Jul 19, 2011)

Whats the best description of the aftermath of an endo? I mean you are more in an 'ass over elbows' position after an endo, sort of a fetal position. I just started riding after a long hiatus from riding bikes and it has been a blast. But, yea, the endo thing happened the other day. It was kind of a slow mo endo so nothing hurt, but definitely got my attention!


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

I stood up and clapped when I read this post....Bravo!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Why?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you guys have fun with this, I'll go back to my lolcats, demotivators and chuck norris jokes :/


----------



## onlyoyster99 (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha this is some good stuff. Just imagine someone riding along while you are planking. I wonder what would go through their head?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

onlyoyster99 said:


> Haha this is some good stuff. Just imagine someone riding along while you are planking. I wonder what would go through their head?


Oh look, another one of those dumb plankers (when the guy really keeled over from a stroke and really needs 911 right about now). Would hate that to be me needing help and a would-be rescuer passing by thinking I'm just being dumb for 'teh lolz'

Call me a buzzkill or just old (and I've done some dumb **** just for laughs in my own day) but this is mostly not funny. Dude in the washing machine is worth a chuckle at least. But most of what I've seen isn't worth that.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks, NateHawk. everyone was wondering whether or not you thought this was funny.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Next time I see a bicycle lying in the middle of an intersection, and a cyclist lying face down on the curb, I'll just drive by and say, "phucking planker."


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Tax-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

*Why not*



msimmons said:


> why?





highdelll said:


> Why?


I wanted a change from the usual pictures I take. My bike + some nice part of the trail. I have tons of those. I saw some planking pics on the net and though I combine it with a biking. For some reason all pictures are better with a bike in them. There is somehing absurd, disturbing and funny with planking pics. I don't really know why.



highdelll said:


> Uggh, anyone else think this planking 'craze' is retarded?
> show me extreme ironing...:skep:


Extreme enough for you?











jeffj said:


> Hint: Two words, and one begins with "a", and ends with an "n". The second word begins with "w", and ends with an "e".


"Attenion whore!"? Finally figured it out on todays bike ride (sans planking). Was afraid to ask in the thread...



NateHawk said:


> Oh look, another one of those dumb plankers (when the guy really keeled over from a stroke and really needs 911 right about now). Would hate that to be me needing help and a would-be rescuer passing by thinking I'm just being dumb for 'teh lolz'


Don't worry Nate. No deer or wild boar was fooled into calling an ambulance during the photos.


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

I want to see someone bunny hop over you while your planking across the trail!


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought "planking" was what they do at Guantanamo now that "waterboarding" is considered illegal.
Seriously...
What you are doing should be called making love to a molehole...Unseriously....


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't understand the planking think either. It does look weird and unusual though. I would rather do a headstand.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

LMAO of the OP's photos


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

While your planking, dont get caught under the guy with the diarrhea in the other thread floating around......


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Would squatting to drop a deuce in the woods be considered "owling"?


----------



## slam (Mar 5, 2004)

funny I just saw some flickr site about owling...wtf.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

everybody has one of those inside jokes that seems to be funny among a small group of friends, which elicits eye rolls and exasperated sighs from everyone else. This strikes me as someone's inside joke. big difference here is that the meme patrol has their hands on it now and now people not originally privy to the inside joke have done their own thing to it.

I don't tend to subject random people to my inside jokes...because they're only funny as inside jokes.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

highdelll said:


> http://www.stuff.co.nz/technology/5007801/Australian-planker-dies-in-balcony-plunge


Officially makes it an extreme sport.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

dirt farmer said:


> Would squatting to drop a deuce in the woods be considered "owling"?


Yes . . . . yes it would.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

OK, this just got posted on my FB - My buddies kid takin out plankers with his 'plank'


----------



## Henrythewound (Jul 1, 2007)

Bah to the naysayers, it was funny especially to the level you took it. nice


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I remember the good ol' days when the internet was for porn...


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

When I saw the title, I was expecting some sort of north-shore style of riding on elevated boards (planks)... Boy was I wrong.


----------



## it-figures (Jun 20, 2009)

Bravo!


----------



## TMLGN (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that planking has to stop.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

*Plankin' Kitty*

...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I always wanted to plank Betty Sue... courses for horses, aye?


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Jesus fcuck! Worst thread evaaaar.

That's it, I'm logging off this shitehole.


----------



## jamesjbigler (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pics. I read somewhere that coning is the new planking.


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

The plankers here in Colorado haven't gotten the technique right just yet.

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_18545383


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok possible mtbr vacation coming for me, but my first thought is carried by this youtube video.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Tax-Man said:


> "Attenion whore!"? Finally figured it out on todays bike ride (sans planking). Was afraid to ask in the thread...


Thank you! For the life of me, I couldn't figure it out, either. Best I had was 'Asian Wookie'.

But then I thought, "WTF is an _Asian Wookie_?"


----------



## jayaimzzz (Jun 18, 2009)

Love it. Please please do some owling.


----------



## QLOT9Q (Aug 24, 2007)

Oatbag said:


> Ok possible mtbr vacation coming for me, but my first thought is carried by this youtube video.


LOL .. look how calm the crowd is... times have changed.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ha, I think the whole planking thing is rather funny. (yes it will get old) but for now thanks for the humor


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

Oatbag said:


> Ok possible mtbr vacation coming for me, but my first thought is carried by this youtube video.


Hell ya! Its like they bum rushed CPAC or something!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I cant get enough of that 2 live crew video or this planking thread


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I vote funny.

Stay tuned as Cigar Guy and I put together a flash mob at Moab....


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

dirt farmer said:


> Would squatting to drop a deuce in the woods be considered "owling"?


If you were perched in a tree or on a rock or on somones shoulders...


----------



## illbedeadbefore30 (Feb 9, 2009)

I fckin' LOL'd! Sweet pics, OP!


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't get it... but some of it is funny as hell.


----------



## Arby (Sep 2, 2004)

*Nice!*

Perhaps the funniest post I have seen in a long time in Passion! :thumbsup:

Arby


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Guys, planking takes extreme skill and dedication to pull it off.


----------



## PedalDangit (Jun 2, 2011)

I do nightly planking training for 6-8 hours.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Bad thing about asian wookies..........*

They all wrook same


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Hint: Two words, and one begins with "a", and ends with an "n". The second word begins with "w", and ends with an "e".


Aspen weewee?


----------



## eric1971 (Apr 29, 2004)

Planking has got to be one of the most pointless things ever. As my mom would say, "would you jump off a cliff if everyone else was doing it?"


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

eric1971 said:


> Planking has got to be one of the most pointless things ever. As my mom would say, "would you jump off a cliff if everyone else was doing it?"


Depends how big is the drop and whats the tranny look like?


----------



## dooger52287 (May 25, 2011)

This thread just made me laugh pretty hard!


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

*Planking has taken over my town!*

This is not me in the pic, but still good enough to laugh at.. All bow to the master-


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

planking is super dumb.

but i laughed at your pics!!!!


----------



## pilotkid424 (Aug 8, 2010)

i don't understand the point of planking, anyone care to explain?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

pilotkid424 said:


> i don't understand the point of planking, anyone care to explain?


If you don't get it, no one can explain it. 
It's either your type of humor. :thumbsup:.....or not


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

highdelll said:


> Uggh, anyone else think this planking 'craze' is retarded?
> show me extreme ironing...:skep:


me, planking is the stupidest thing ive ever seen, and i've seen a lot of retarded ****.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

bike plank is pretty tight. maybe a rolling plank is in order? anyone....anyone.....


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

pilotkid424 said:


> i don't understand the point of planking, anyone care to explain?


Simply put, the point is whether you can do it, get a photo of you doing it, and post that photo to the internet.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

To me it's like a clown doing mime comedy.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

To me, it's doin something people thought was funny at one point - but then EVERYONE did it - and it's so funny to people with no sense of humor of their own - just copy 'that thing that was funny' ...these people also like 'lolcats, 'demotivators', 'chuck norris 'facts'', ...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> show me extreme ironing...:skep:


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

eric1971 said:


> As my mom would say, "would you jump off a cliff if everyone else was doing it?"


Amazingly small number of people actually jumps off a cliff.


----------



## Big_Nebrowski (Jul 19, 2011)

omg, didn't know extreme ironing was real!


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn't lifting himself up, he's pushing the world down.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm going to get a shot of me bearing in the woods on my ride today. See if we can get a new trend going. 

Well, maybe not.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Oatbag said:


> When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn't lifting himself up, he's pushing the world down.


ahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha:madman:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

highdell- got batty planking pics or have you moved on?


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

PerfectZero said:


>


This :thumbsup:


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I've never heard of planking before this thread, and i thought the OP was humorous. Especially the "Villes rock. If you plan on planking it you should now that I hve already done it!" 

What is more amusing is the hate some of these other posters are throwing down, especially Highdelll who felt the need to write multiple posts.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought this was totally funny. 

And yeah if you don't get it, you can't get it.


----------



## LvilleFan (May 16, 2011)

idbrian said:


> I've never heard of planking before this thread, and i thought the OP was humorous. Especially the "Villes rock. If you plan on planking it you should now that I hve already done it!"
> 
> What is more amusing is the hate some of these other posters are throwing down, especially Highdelll who felt the need to write multiple posts.


Highdell is a troll.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

idbrian said:


> I've never heard of planking before this thread.


Me neither. Apparently I am too old to notice all the fads, but my kids are not old enough yet to keep me up to speed.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Big_Nebrowski said:


> omg, didn't know extreme ironing was real!


Me neither. I have got massively more educated yesterday.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i guess lying down to look like a tool while my friend takes pics to upload to my social network in an effort to be funny needed abbreviating.

i gotta admit peek a boo planking is the right direction though. fyi- that ain't hatin just statin'


----------



## Tax-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

*More*

There was a 10 image limit when I posted so... Here is part two.

Actually I was so eager to try his planking thing I could not wait until I got to the trail. Planking. So cool.








I put som logs up to indicate the new direction of the trail. When I'm done, I plank them.








Down at the start/finish area. I try som "out of the woods" planking. I feel urban. Wicked.








I have heard that planking bridges is considered cool and awsome. Not sure I got it totally right. But either way, I have planked this bridge.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

You see, it's the comments along with the pics that amuse me. Not laugh out loud funny, but whimsical, like a Christopher Guest movie. The OP's ability to move freely without acknowledgement of the hatin' just adds cred. Good job.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

I love how this is clearly mocking a stupid trend and all these people are taking it seriously. A friend of mine has a whole facebook photo album mocking planking in Afghanistan. I think it's hilarious. Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

I love it, and my dog loves it. She planks all the time.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

mtbnoobadam said:


> I love how this is clearly mocking a stupid trend and all these people are taking it seriously. A friend of mine has a whole facebook photo album mocking planking in Afghanistan. I think it's hilarious. Keep it up :thumbsup:


snap. he's not mocking the trend. he's mocking the people who still think it's hilarious. that's what's hilarious.

"it's such a fine line between stupid and ummm....clever"
Hubbins/Tufnel


----------



## Scott forty G. (Dec 25, 2009)

The pictures of the guy planking made me LOL and perfect compliment to my coffee to start the day.:thumbsup:


----------



## rlcyclo (Aug 21, 2008)

If you plank in the woods and a tree falls on you do you make a noise?


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

I can't tell if the OP actually thinks this is cool, or it's he's trolling all of us...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

doesnt matter. i think this is funny as hell. mocking a totally stupid trend, and for some reason, seeing him in all his gear, and the bike just chilling in the background is what makes it funnier. 

and he's not some annoying teen attention wh*ore who jsut wants to be seen and hope you check out her hawt bum omg!Z


----------



## linadog (Aug 12, 2011)

Subscribe. this is funny


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

The whole thread is just f&@$ing hilarious...I may be an idiot but i find this funny..


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

Planking on Vimeo


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Some planking pics are funny...these just look like some dude laying face down in random woodsy spots...not that funny...the only funny pic in this thread was the dryer shot...


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

twowheelmotion said:


> This is not me in the pic, but still good enough to laugh at.. All bow to the master-











---
Planking, whether funny or stupid - this dude's got mad skills!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Asian Wookies only plank on halloween, and even then, only if someone doesn't give them candy.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Tax-Man said:


> I tried out a new internet trend on my last bike ride.
> 
> _*Planking* is an activity consisting of lying face down in an unusual or incongruous location. The hands must touch the sides of the body and having a photograph of the participant taken and posted on the Internet is an integral part of the game._
> 
> I can recommend planking. For us bikers it adds valueable upperbody workout!


Genius although next time I want to see some balance planking, be more awesomer! I added some rep for this post. Good job at only 13 posts, making it count!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

anybody tried biking and OWLING???
i think it's time for a new thread...


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Flyin'W said:


> ---
> Planking, whether funny or stupid - this dude's got mad skills!


That pic makes my penis hurt.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

jesus punches a baby every time someone embraces a new retarded internet fad.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

blue109 said:


> jesus punches a baby every time someone embraces a new retarded internet fad.


Jesus knows what he is doing.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> That pic makes my penis hurt.


Stop staring at his lycra then.


----------



## Bluerambo88 (Aug 19, 2011)

some guy died planking when he fell off the roof of like a 5 story building


----------



## desrcr (Feb 8, 2004)

I spotted this at my friends house after my mtb ride.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

Bluerambo88 said:


> some guy died planking when he fell off the roof of like a 5 story building


and the species got a little stronger.


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

This is for you Tax-Man, since I'm not skilled enough to bunny hop something this big I thought to myself "what would Tax-man do" so...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Katt said:


> This is for you Tax-Man, since I'm not skilled enough to bunny hop something this big I thought to myself "what would Tax-man do" so...


WAIT...THATS MY OLD BIKE!!!
well, not really. but i had that color. it was the rare purple demo, right?


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes it is!!! It’s the elusive purple stumpjumper! More people have seen bigfoot than this bike!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

....and i went ahead and painted it yellow! shame on me!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

My buddy Troy "Owling" at White Clay Creek....


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i love it. he really kept his game face.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Planking.....and it"s funny,why? what is happening to my beloved sport! seems to me some have to be a comedian for lack of riding skills.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

*See the observation deck at the top left of the pic? 
*


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This is the sort of thing I was hoping from this thread.


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

AC/BC said:


> *See the observation deck at the top left of the pic?
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

I am so lame I haven't figured out how to give REP...but when I do, thread starter gets the first one! Gave me the laugh of the week.


----------



## Tax-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

Katt said:


> This is for you Tax-Man, since I'm not skilled enough to bunny hop something this big I thought to myself "what would Tax-man do" so...
> ]


Very nice! Bonus points for including the bike in the picture.



Eckstream1 said:


> My buddy Troy "Owling" at White Clay Creek....


That is some quality owling! Love the expression on his face.



techfersure and a few more said:


> Planking.....and it"s funny,why?


Think of it as a joke you don't get. If you don't get it, it will rarely be funny if someone explains it to you. Simply pretend to understand it and laugh a little. Then nobody will notice.

Or try it.

And remeber:


----------



## Tax-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

AC/BC said:


> *See the observation deck at the top left of the pic?
> *


Please don't die.


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

for some reason, the bikers planking in their garb makes it more funny.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Let me think,you take the time on a perfectly good ride probably more focused on what you want to "plank" on then the ride in it's self because it's funny? is this a west coast thing? and or are just a little bored with mtn biking in general and need to do something completely not funny to try and fulfill some dire need for attention? maybe you should take up sunbathing as a sport plenty of plank time and you would be amongst your own kind.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

techfersure said:


> Let me think,you take the time on a perfectly good ride probably more focused on what you want to "plank" on then the ride in it's self because it's funny? is this a west coast thing? and or are just a little bored with mtn biking in general and need to do something completely not funny to try and fulfill some dire need for attention? maybe you should take up sunbathing as a sport plenty of plank time and you would be amongst you kind.


You're just a hater.... 

I keed, I keed....


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

Come on, the thing is just funny. Keep on hating or keep on writing about it , thats what were all searching for. Yeah i sunbath also and i didn't know i was planking.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Tax-Man said:


> Very nice! Bonus points for including the bike in the picture.
> 
> That is some quality owling! Love the expression on his face.
> 
> ...


Planking w/ a demotivator?

somebody stab me in the left temple


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

OH!, you might wanna check out icanhascheezeburger as well... they have all kinds of lolcats and whatnot w/ the funniest misspelled (like a cat would do) captions on them like, "I made you a cookie but I EATED it" hahahahha
OR there are a bunch of pages w/ Chuck Norris "facts" - this one is awe-some: 'When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he is not lifting his body up, he is actually pushing the Earth down!' - HILARIOUS!!!!!!!

OH, don't forget to check out all the zombie jokes too...


----------



## IronTom (Jun 14, 2010)

What? Zombie jokes?

I didn't even know that was a thing! I have been spending too much time out riding instead of crawling the webz..


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

jeez guys, getting pretty huffy puffy over a silly thread. its supposed to be silly. planking is dumb and thats why this is silly. 

ya'll are acting like its offensive!


----------



## notrelatedtoted (Mar 3, 2005)

Mods, please make this a sticky. You know, sort of of like the forum equivalent of planking.


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

*Is that Willow River Falls?*

AC/BC is that Willow River Falls in WI?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread is hilarious. Well done!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Funny as F**K!


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

Less typy-typing more planky-planking.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

*Don't try this at home kids...*

Living On The Edge... Planking Without a Helmet.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

BTW, that's up on the BBQ Overlook, Cochie Canyon, Tortolita Mtns. Tucson...


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

no "i'm gonna plank your mom" comments from teh h8ters?


----------



## TheBigV (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys are so like 2010. Batmanning is the new planking. 'Batmanning' Replacing 'Planking' As New Internet Trend « CBS Chicago

lets see you do that on a mtb!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

TheBigV said:


> You guys are so like 2010. Batmanning is the new planking. 'Batmanning' Replacing 'Planking' As New Internet Trend « CBS Chicago
> 
> lets see you do that on a mtb!


Nothing to hang from in the desert, so planking it stays...


----------



## TheBigV (Aug 18, 2011)

rockerc said:


> Nothing to hang from in the desert, so planking it stays...


Dude, you are just not thinking outside the box. You can batman on a rock, a fence, a cliff, or large cacti. Real batmanners don't need no stinking ceiling.


----------



## chickenowa (Sep 8, 2011)

Hugh, I don't get the point about this planking idea


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

SilkMoneyLove said:


> AC/BC is that Willow River Falls in WI?


YEAH! GOOD EYE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

*Thought so!*



> YEAH! GOOD EYE!


I live 10 miles from there. I ride in River Falls and out in Eau Claire. Do you ride near there? Know of any other spots nearby?

Tomorrow I'm headed out to Lowes Creek in Eau Claire for a day of riding.


----------



## chickenowa (Sep 8, 2011)

Axe said:


> Me neither. Apparently I am too old to notice all the fads, but my kids are not old enough yet to keep me up to speed.


Have u heard of owling?









All these weird ideas are stupid  I'm too old 4 this


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

WTF is this!!?? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Saw on the news recently that the "new" thing is "Batmaning". Anyone have pics?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

desertred said:


> Saw on the news recently that the "new" thing is "Batmaning". Anyone have pics?


Read the thread. Usually helps.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

SilkMoneyLove said:


> I live 10 miles from there. I ride in River Falls and out in Eau Claire. Do you ride near there? Know of any other spots nearby?
> 
> Tomorrow I'm headed out to Lowes Creek in Eau Claire for a day of riding.


Lowes Creek is a great trail. I checked it out for the first time last week while I was on my way back from Levis Trow. Unfortunately I dont know of any other trails in the area. I live in the Twin Cities though. It's too bad because there is so much good land to build a trail on out there. A short trip across the border and you're right by Afton, Battle Creek, Carver Lake, or Memorial Park in Red Wing. If you ever ride Battle Creek try to hook up with a local guide. It can be kind of tricky to navigate.


----------



## marcus_dukakis (Apr 25, 2005)

*Leisure diving > plonking*

that is all


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

So preppie leisure diving is plonking? Shouldn't it be splonking? Massive amount of ironic elan, especially with the drink,RayBans, and pink button down, so +1 for this particular (s)plonk.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Planking is soooo stupid that it's funny. Why don't some people get that?

The chick wiping out the stove sure was funny too.

Drew


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

dru said:


> Planking is soooo stupid that it's funny. Why don't some people get that?
> 
> The chick wiping out the stove sure was funny too.
> 
> Drew


Chick wiping out the stove? What was that? If you're talking about my post, from the BBQ Overlook, some guys still have long hair y'know!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Go back a few pages. There's a vid. of a chick trying to plank in the kitchen.

Drew


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

dru said:


> Go back a few pages. There's a vid. of a chick trying to plank in the kitchen.
> 
> Drew


Ah! Gotcha... missed the vid link...


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

techfersure said:


> Let me think,you take the time on a perfectly good ride probably more focused on what you want to "plank" on then the ride in it's self because it's funny? is this a west coast thing? and or are just a little bored with mtn biking in general and need to do something completely not funny to try and fulfill some dire need for attention? maybe you should take up sunbathing as a sport plenty of plank time and you would be amongst your own kind.


Why do you ride? I ride for enjoyment...if I get a good laugh by stopping and taking a silly picture who's to say that's a waste of time? I think that's my decision. For you it would be a waste of time as it would provide no enjoyment, only frustration. As for me...I go to my friend Bertrand Russell on this one:
"The time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time"


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

*Not Bertrand Russell*

According to this it was not his quote.
Time You Enjoy Wasting is Not Wasted Time « Quote Investigator

However, I think he would agree with the quote. I had also been taught that it was a quote of his.

I have enjoyed this thread.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

^Thanks! I've been passing it off as a Bertrand Russell quote for a few years now...even have it behind my desk in my classroom with his name under it...time to change it!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

El Salt said:


> Laughing out loud! Love it!
> 
> Hey OP, careful, someone will steal your bike while you're doing that!


Yup, it happens


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

chickenowa said:


> Have u heard of owling?


Judging from that picture that involves staring at a hot girl's ass while she is puckering her lips? I think I have done that...


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

Everglades planking


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

galleta loco said:


> Everglades planking


This would be a good opportunity to try planking the planker...


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

techfersure said:


> Planking.....and it"s funny,why? what is happening to my beloved sport! seems to me some have to be a comedian for lack of riding skills.


And what exactly is it that brought you to this mind-boggling conclusion?!?! It's quite possible the plankers here are very good riders, and as an embryonic planker myself, I take exception to this! As Bertrand Russel NEVER said (allegedly): " A Sense of Humour is a Necessity alongside Food and the occasional Plank"...


----------



## galleta loco (Feb 7, 2011)

rockerc said:


> This would be a good opportunity to try planking the planker...


LOL If you ever walk up to some hillbilly dry humping a 12 foot beast like this one,HAUL ASS!!! cause when he gets done with this gator he'll probably want a snuggle bunny or the gator will want a snack!!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I nominate the OP to start the latest Internet trend of Sept-2011.

Plowlking....


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

^^ funny!


----------



## Tax-Man (Sep 29, 2007)

Plowking! I love it.

Make me lolz like a chesburger kitten.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

Foamy.... To the Top!


----------



## 2MuchSole (Sep 17, 2011)

Washing machine is probably the best plank EVER!!


----------



## antipop (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

DIVE - YouTube!

Hilarious. I hate planking btw.


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

I knew this photo from a few months ago would eventually find a home


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

^you're doing it wrong. That's a superman, or are you just working out your lower back?


----------



## digitalhippie13 (Nov 24, 2010)

now someone tells me!


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Please don't neg rep me to death for bringing this back to life. Me and my riding buddy in Angel Fire earlier this month. My form sucks, I know. That girl rocks though. Extreme Planking


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

giantbikeboy said:


> Please don't neg rep me to death for bringing this back to life. Me and my riding buddy in Angel Fire earlier this month. My form sucks, I know. That girl rocks though. Extreme Planking


Ah! Pine Knob!


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

i am embarassed and ashamed that I am LMAO this morning reading this and seeing the pics. just glad no one is near my office to hear me bust out laughing like a 12 year old.

i think i am even more disturbed that i am now actually contemplating how i might get a pic of me planking just for the goof


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

Eckstream1 said:


> My buddy Troy "Owling" at White Clay Creek....


Is owling just a Politically Correct word for "taking a ***** in the woods"?


----------



## kissmyKONA (May 26, 2011)

giantbikeboy said:


> Please don't neg rep me to death for bringing this back to life. Me and my riding buddy in Angel Fire earlier this month. My form sucks, I know. That girl rocks though. Extreme Planking


OMG LOVE IT!!! Thanks riding buddy, so glad you posted this!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

giantbikeboy said:


> Please don't neg rep me to death for bringing this back to life. Me and my riding buddy in Angel Fire earlier this month. My form sucks, I know. That girl rocks though. Extreme Planking


haha, this one rocks, a hard act to follow!

So let's not even try, eh?


----------



## Radlwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

very interesting...


----------



## Radlwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

very interesting, too...


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Is Tebowing the new Planking, or the new Owling?? We can only hope so!!

Tebowing


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:

But this is just weird: 
Penn State Students Plank Amidst Their Riot


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Planking on the River Bottoms


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Not that I actually plank, but I did once just as a demonstration, well twice actually. Now the salesman that I planked for thinks I'm a nut.....go figure.....

Drew


----------



## 2low2go (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL @ this thread!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

2low2go said:


> :madman: @ this thread!


FIFY! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

^ I agree


----------

